# I'm a weight wheenie minie....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today, when I got out of the house (I stayed to work at home), I had a visit from the mailman!

Here are some things for Warp..



















Man, that Rampage looks nice....

This was also in the box.. probably to fix something...










I got a shox pump (so I have one for home, one for trails), some silver plugs (which didn't fit..ggrrr), and this:










Now my bike looks like this:



















Actually, this is the only upgrade that I have done where I think I might have saved weight... probably not much, but some. I put the Thomson which feels lighter than the Race Face Atlas, and returned the WTB Rocket V and moved the Selle San Marcos to the Viento. To be honest, I don't think no one would notice that weight difference riding.... at least my bike...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I got a shox pump (so I have one for home, one for trails), some silver plugs (which didn't fit..ggrrr), and this:


What are silver plugs?

Pffft. Who needs a thomson seatpost. Mine is better. :ihih:
It is "barrido", so it consists of a piece of tube stuck with a lot of kola loka industrial and some plastiloka


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> What are silver plugs?
> 
> Pffft. Who needs a thomson seatpost. Mine is better. :ihih:
> It is "barrido", so it consists of a piece of tube stuck with a lot of kola loka industrial and some plastiloka


They're the stuff you put on the bar ends just to look good... pretty silly this package I got, but the Thomson does look very nice! I just don't know how far down I can put the seatpost now, though


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> They're the stuff you put on the bar ends just to look good... pretty silly this package I got, but the Thomson does look very nice! I just don't know how far down I can put the seatpost now, though


I can maybe buy them (if they fit)... my ride deserves some bling 

What are those sliver cyclinders for??  Are they the thing that goes inside the handlebar?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I can maybe buy them (if they fit)... my ride deserves some bling
> 
> What are those sliver cyclinders for??  Are they the thing that goes inside the handlebar?


Those cylinders are exactly for that reason. you insert them inside the bars, and when you tighten the bolt, one part of the cylinder expands the other and it stays there.

The deal is that they didn't fit my handlebars... or I did something wrong.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

the bling is strong with you my friend... fear not the dark side!

I might have some *UGI *of my own to show off this weekend. stay tuned!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yeeeeepeee!!!!!

Just in time... I'm suspecting my shock is leaking, but can't tell for certain. Now it doean't matter as it'll be running just fine! :thumbsup: 

And the Rampage comes in handy for the dry season!

Kewl!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I can maybe buy them (if they fit)... my ride deserves some bling
> 
> What are those sliver cyclinders for??  Are they the thing that goes inside the handlebar?


OMG!!! are you asking about the cilinders??? you're so spoiled j/k. As Warp would say, back in the day stems were attached to forks using something a similar mechanism. The stem would had post inserted into the fork postat the headtube height... ohhh.. good'ol times.... bahhhh, it was a pain in the a$$.. they got loose really easy.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Those cylinders are exactly for that reason. you insert them inside the bars, and when you tighten the bolt, one part of the cylinder expands the other and it stays there.
> 
> The deal is that they didn't fit my handlebars... or I did something wrong.


I am pretty sure those are for BMX... aren't they


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> They're the stuff you put on the bar ends just to look good... pretty silly this package I got, but the Thomson does look very nice! I just don't know how far down I can put the seatpost now, though


The thomson setback rocks....

I understand you can't lower the seat all the way, but there should be enough... the M ML and M 575 are pretty similar and you and I are similar sizes... so I would expect you can lower the seat "enough", at least it is enough for me....

Weird that the plugs didn't fit...maybe you should try to get the ones from Hope... they come in pretty colors, like Gold to match your hubs , and way lighter too



Warp said:


> Yeeeeepeee!!!!!
> 
> Just in time... I'm suspecting my shock is leaking, but can't tell for certain. Now it doesn't matter as it'll be running just fine!
> 
> ...


Warp, didn't you try dumping the shock in a bucket while pumped to 250 psi to find the leak?

Can't wait for your report on the Rampage... it looks very cool!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Warp, didn't you try dumping the shock in a bucket while pumped to 250 psi to find the leak?
> 
> Can't wait for your report on the Rampage... it looks very cool!!!


No, I just pumped the shock to my usual PSI setting last Sunday and then went back to measure last night while I was disassembling the 5th Air.

Seems good enough for Government work, but now I have the seals and bushings and will just replace them.

I bought this shock used and I have given it good use, I'd say. I will not wait 'till the seals blow a few miles off the car.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Those cylinders are exactly for that reason. you insert them inside the bars, and when you tighten the bolt, one part of the cylinder expands the other and it stays there.
> 
> The deal is that they didn't fit my handlebars... or I did something wrong.


Do they go in?

If not, use the locking stuff you had on the original ODI's...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No, I just pumped the shock to my usual PSI setting last Sunday and then went back to measure last night while I was disassembling the 5th Air.
> 
> Seems good enough for Government work, but now I have the seals and bushings and will just replace them.
> 
> I bought this shock used and I have given it good use, I'd say. I will not wait 'till the seals blow a few miles off the car.


Agree completely... but if you will take it off to switch seals... do it just for kicks .. that way you can "justify yourself" to the CFO


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Agree completely... but if you will take it off to switch seals... do it just for kicks .. that way you can "justify yourself" to the CFO


That's why you're oh so my kinda beyotch, Cris!! :thumbsup:

Warp - Honey, I'll have to ditch this shock...
Mrs. Warp - What?? You bought it only a year ago!!!
Warp - But look... I already had to replace the seals... That's a bad thing... It could be unsafe.
Mrs. Warp - So, what's the solution?
Warp - Remember that Magura shock I told you about?
Mrs. Warp - Ma-what?

Warp wins and gets the budget...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> That's why you're oh so my kinda beyotch, Cris!! :thumbsup:


:eekster: :blush:



Warp said:


> Warp - Honey, I'll have to ditch this shock...
> Mrs. Warp - What?? You bought it only a year ago!!!
> Warp - But look... I already had to replace the seals... That's a bad thing... It could be unsafe.
> Mrs. Warp - So, what's the solution?
> ...


Oh yeah!
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*wwwuaaaah!!!*

Una nueva vestidura para el Grrran Jack Sparrow!!!

Diamonds! ... Diamonds! Diamonds in the Black Chest!!!

:rockon: :band: :headphones: :rant: :yikes: :devil:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Una nueva vestidura para el Grrran Jack Sparrow!!!
> 
> Diamonds! ... Diamonds! Diamonds in the Black Chest!!!
> 
> :rockon: :band: :headphones: :rant: :yikes: :devil:


Uacala! :yikes: Este traje esta peor que el traje del pirata de 545......


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> That's why you're oh so my kinda beyotch, Cris!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Warp - Honey, I'll have to ditch this shock...
> Mrs. Warp - What?? You bought it only a year ago!!!
> ...


Why not try the Pearl or Rocco air? They are cheap and I've read good things! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Those cylinders are exactly for that reason. you insert them inside the bars, and when you tighten the bolt, one part of the cylinder expands the other and it stays there.
> 
> The deal is that they didn't fit my handlebars... or I did something wrong.


Roberto: how bout those rampages? Are they as good as they say, how bout compared to the nevs?

Do you want to unload your Nevegals? I'm game!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Why not try the Pearl or Rocco air? They are cheap and I've read good things! :thumbsup:


Mada... on which planet are you on?

Do you know ANYTHING about Warp?

If there's a Magura option in something he wants, nothing else matters....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Why not try the Pearl or Rocco air? They are cheap and I've read good things! :thumbsup:


Because the Hugin is better...

Check this out...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=271885&highlight=hugin


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Roberto: how bout those rampages? Are they as good as they say, how bout compared to the nevs?
> 
> Do you want to unload your Nevegals? I'm game!


Hi Mada...

As much as I'd like to test that Rampage, it's Warps, not mine. I still have way to go on the Nevs, so I'll keep them for a while yet...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mada... on which planet are you on?
> 
> Do you know ANYTHING about Warp?
> 
> If there's a Magura option in something he wants, nothing else matters....


So how come he dumped his MAGURA fork for a Marzocchi faster than his wife put him in the Dog House after his new brakes arrived!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So how come he dumped his MAGURA fork for a Marzocchi faster than his wife put him in the Dog House after his new brakes arrived!!!!!


That was almost apples to oranges...

The Phaon was REALLY nice, but with 30mm stanchions and "only" 125mm of travel, the AM1 won the match. Stiffness was not bad at all, considering how burly the AM is... I still think the compression damping was superior on the Magura. A bit too linear, but better than the AM1.

And I didn't sleep at the dog's house... I got my brakes, she got the car... That's how you should bribe the wife...

You know, make her to give birth a kid and you will not get much permission to get new toys...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Because the Hugin is better...
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=271885&highlight=hugin


Cool thread, I've got some reading to do later.

C-Ya


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Today, when I got out of the house (I stayed to work at home), I had a visit from the mailman!
> 
> Here are some things for Warp..
> 
> ...


jesus christ roberto!!! that motolite looks more pimp each day!!! damn!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> And I didn't sleep at the dog's house... I got my brakes, she got the car... That's how you should bribe the wife...
> 
> You know, make her to give birth a kid and you will not get much permission to get new toys...


True, I don't tell the wife when I get my new toys, I just ship them somewhere else 

Hey, guess what I got, and its not the new Pike?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A carbon frame, some lycras and a box of Revolution spokes?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> A carbon frame, some lycras and a box of Revolution spokes?


Tacu: you need new material...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Tacu: you need new material...


Well... I can bet it's a fork... A man's fork... A Zoke!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well... I can bet it's a fork... A man's fork... A Zoke!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... I can bet it's a fork... A man's fork... A Zoke!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


No, it's this fork to go along with his roadie spokes....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well... I can bet it's a fork... A man's fork... A Zoke!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Nope... not a Zoke (too much maintenance for me  ) Close though...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Nope... not a Zoke (too much maintenance for me  ) Close though...


Something maintenance free like a Fox???


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Something I don't have to change the oil when I get it  

Ask me how it rides :cornut:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Something I don't have to change the oil when I get it
> 
> Ask me how it rides :cornut:


Cool!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Something I don't have to change the oil when I get it
> 
> Ask me how it rides :cornut:


Oh, you have to change the oil to that thing sooner or later... You'll just not be able to get any help but from Push!  

Anyway... jealousy speaking here...

Dang, that's gorgeous... and well... I hate to do it but...

How does it ride?

Full ride report expected! :thumbsup:

What happened to the DHXa?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Oh, you have to change the oil to that thing sooner or later... You'll just not be able to get any help but from Push!
> 
> Anyway... jealousy speaking here...
> 
> ...


Full ride report coming up. :thumbsup:

The DHX is going up on ebay soon.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mada you are one ghey motha****kaa


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Something I don't have to change the oil when I get it
> 
> Ask me how it rides :cornut:


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
You kept that quite secret, didnt you...

Anyways. Nice shock, but its still on a Turner :skep: :bluefrown:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Something I don't have to change the oil when I get it
> 
> Ask me how it rides :cornut:


Mada, you'll like the ride very much. At least you have something worth of having now... j/k, your 5 Spot is pretty nice.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mada, you'll like the ride very much. At least you have something worth of having now... j/k, your 5 Spot is pretty nice.


Thanks, I still have to play with it but so far it blows the DHX A away!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> You kept that quite secret, didnt you...
> 
> Anyways. Nice shock, but its still on a Turner :skep: :bluefrown:


Je je je, thought I would surprise you guys!


----------

